# X-treme vision vs. crystal vision ultra



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

based upon what I have read on here, use the X-Treme


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You can look iny build log and I have pictures of the xtreme vision headlights on my car. Night pictures.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im happy with the CrysralVision Ultras.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

The Xtreme is positioned above the Crystalvision in the Phillips food chain. 

I had the Crystalvision for a couple months. Went to use highbeams one night and nothing. The Xtreme has been fine for over a year now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've said this before and I'll say it again. ANY bulb that has a blue tint to it will be substantially lower in output than one that does not. 

Examples of overpriced blue tinted bulbs:
- Sylvania Silverstar
- Phillips Crystalvision

Examples of the exact same bulbs without the blue tint:
- Sylvania Xtra Vision
- Sylvania Xtreme Power

The actual measured output in lumens for the Xtra Vision and Xtreme Power bulbs is MUCH higher than the output of their blue tinted counterparts. You are wasting your money buying CrystalVision or Silverstar bulbs. You are paying a 2-4x price premium for some blue tint, which reduces your output from ~1750 lumens to ~1250-1350 lumens. Do your research guys.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

But xesyou are writing to the masses , not actually within ear shot to hear what you are saying !


----------

